# Moving to canada



## andy and sarah (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi
We are moving to Edmonton in January. Does anyone live in Edmonton if so what is it like
Which is the best company to use to ship our furniture etc from the uk??

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

andy and sarah said:


> Does anyone live in Edmonton if so what is it like


In January, it's f'ing cold in Edmonton.


----------



## andy and sarah (Dec 7, 2011)

So can anyone tell me is Edmonton a good place


----------



## Rodgers443 (Dec 10, 2011)

andy and sarah said:


> So can anyone tell me is Edmonton a good place


It depends on what you are looking for from Canada ! I moved to Saskatoon Saskatchewan 8 months ago ! Do you have work here ?


----------



## Yerdouj (Sep 20, 2011)

*Edmonton*



andy and sarah said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Edmonton in January. Does anyone live in Edmonton if so what is it like
> Which is the best company to use to ship our furniture etc from the uk??
> 
> Thanks


Our son lives in Edmonton, so we've visited but most of what we know comes from him. There are a lot of good things about Edmonton, especially in the area near the university. Beautiful parkland along the river, some nice bars and restaurants, interesting shops, a theatre district, and lots of festivals in the summer. It's sunny most of the time, although in the winter the days are quite short. The other great thing about Edmonton is that you can be in the Rockies in a few hours - close enough for weekend camping trips. 

On the down side, some parts of Edmonton seem like a giant shopping mall that goes on and on. And of course there is the actual giant shopping mall in West Edmonton that is, at best, a mixed blessing. Like any city, Edmonton has it's share of problems and apparently the violent crime rate is high (for Canada) but he's never experienced it. 

January is probably not the best month to move there, it will be extremely cold, but - not to sound too cliche - it's a dry cold. My son says he felt much colder in Montreal, where the winter temperatures are not as low but it is damp.


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

Yerdouj said:


> January is probably not the best month to move there, it will be extremely cold, but - not to sound too cliche - it's a dry cold. My son says he felt much colder in Montreal, where the winter temperatures are not as low but it is damp.


The difference to me between dry cold and damp cold is that you can dress for the dry cold whereas the damp cold chills you down to your bone. The bonus with the colder climate is that we get a lot of sunshine in the winter rather than gray rainy days. In addition, our summers are much hotter and not as humid as other areas.


----------

